# Experienced sub available: Northern NJ, Rockland County, NY



## P_Lo (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm off work for a few days from the office. If anyone needs help for this storm drop me an email.

1999 Dodge Ram 2500 v-10
8' Western Pro-Plow
GPS & internet equipped.

Patrick

[email protected]


----------

